# VLC flickering and not playing videos...



## gohan89 (May 27, 2012)

I use VLC 2.0.1 daily and it is my most important player.But suddenly its acting all weird.
I start playing any video and the moment I just click on the window,everything stops and the entire screen flickers including title bar and all buttons.I am unable to play any video in VLC.
Please tell me if it has been affected by malware as i have already uninstall-installed it,its still not working


----------



## dude_gamer (May 28, 2012)

gohan89 said:


> I use VLC 2.0.1 daily and it is my most important player.But suddenly its acting all weird.
> I start playing any video and the moment I just click on the window,everything stops and the entire screen flickers including title bar and all buttons.I am unable to play any video in VLC.
> Please tell me if it has been affected by malware as i have already uninstall-installed it,its still not working



Uninstall the VLC media player after that clean temporary files & registry entry using Ccleaner. 

download fresh copy from VLC official site :
VideoLAN - VLC: Official site - Free multimedia solutions for all OS! 

if problem still not solve (virus problem) then scan with updated antivirus or use online scanner such as kaspersky, ESET or bitdefender.
ESET : ESET :: Get a FREE Online Virus Scan


----------



## Minion (May 28, 2012)

Try splayer very good picture quality and is feature rich.


----------



## kisame (May 31, 2012)

Check if you hadn't accidentally turned on hardware acceleration.Turn it off as its buggy right now.To turn it off off goto Tools->Preferences->Inputs & Codecs.
Deselect Use GPU acceleration.

If that doesn't solve the problem try hirenjp's method or just upgrade VLC.


----------



## rajnusker (May 31, 2012)

Get MPC with CCCP.


----------

